# how to avoid income tax on UK rental property?



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, 

I will be arriving in dubai in April taking residency status. My property in the UK will be rented and therefore subject to income tax. 

I haven't yet registered myself as non resident in the UK yet, will be doing this shortly. 

Are there any clever ways to avoid paying the income tax on my rental income? 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

deeps_10 said:


> Are there any clever ways to avoid paying the income tax on my rental income?


HM Revenue & Customs: The Non-resident Landlord Scheme

Otherwise you can do a self assessment at the end of the year. Are you using a letting agent?


----------



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes I'm using a agent to manage


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Might be worth a quick chat with them to see what they know about the scheme, but the forms you need are in the link above.


----------



## deeps_10 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the link, after much googling I haven't seen this info yet


----------



## Jai Eva (Mar 25, 2014)

The best option as the other already said is hiring a tax consultant or agent who can tell you a lot of other ways to save you from tax payment. Good luck.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with Jai Eva


----------

